# Barclays Premier league England 16-22 February



## OddsPoster (Feb 16, 2010)

16 Feb 19:45 Stoke v Man City  3.10 3.20 2.37 +38  
17 Feb 20:00 Wigan v Bolton  2.30 3.25 3.20 +31  
20 Feb 12:45 Everton v Man Utd  4.50 3.60 1.80 +28  
20 Feb 15:00 Arsenal v Sunderland  1.20 6.50 15.00 +28  
20 Feb 15:00 West Ham v Hull  1.83 3.40 4.75 +28  
20 Feb 15:00 Wolverhampton v Chelsea  11.00 5.25 1.30 +25  
20 Feb 17:30 Portsmouth v Stoke  2.30 3.25 3.20 +28  
21 Feb 14:00 Aston Villa v Burnley  1.36 4.50 10.00 +28  
21 Feb 15:00 Fulham v Birmingham  2.10 3.30 3.60 +28  
21 Feb 15:00 Man City v Liverpool  2.40 3.30 3.00 +28  
21 Feb 16:15 Wigan v Tottenham  3.80 3.40 2.00 +25  
22 Feb 20:00 Blackburn v Bolton  1.95 3.40 4.00


----------



## free bet (Feb 16, 2010)

Wigan-West Ham both to win on a double ticket seems like the best bet....


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 20, 2010)

Everton v Man Utd 

In the last 10 meetings Everton has only 1 loss. And it ws against Liverpool. Rooney is in very good form but it will be hard for him against the defense of Everton. 
Manchester will be probably tired after the match with Milan where they didnt play good but managed to win. 
Prediction: 1x
Lay Man utd at Betfair @1.88


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 20, 2010)

I love to be right


----------



## gavind (Nov 6, 2013)

This one was good though. I was able to make a lot of profit. Do bad, I just couldn't keep this up though.


----------

